# Private/self funding treatment



## Zahwas (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi beautiful ladies,
I'm TTC since 1.5 years, not working. My GP refferal is pending since December last year due to Covid. I am looking for private gynecologist. Is there any recommendations for good clinic? I got quote from guys hospital London and saphire London. Any good place as I'm bit confused. Thanks for your help


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. If you want to find the right clinic, you need to provide additional (important) info such as yr age and factor, as not all clinics are successful in e.g. treatment of women at more advanced maternal age. x


----------



## Zahwas (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi , I'm 36 years, having pcos and BMI 36. Though I'm trying to reduce now a days.


----------

